# can customers choose what design they want on the tshirt they want in your shop?



## sofakinggood (Dec 5, 2005)

hi guys,

Ive been looking at some of the fulfillment companies and i was wonder is is possible to allow your customer to select the style of shirt they want and they upload the design they want on it from your designs. I have only found shop that already have the logo on a specific type of shirt. 

i want my customers to be able to select the style of shirt and color they want first. then i want them to hit an upload button on my site that will randomly uploads a design from my database onto the shirt. is this possible? the concept of my idea involves the person buying the tshirt not to know the image inside the design. it will be a different image for each person.

any help?


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm sure there are lots of ways to make this happen. Probably the most obvious one would be to just sell a t-shirt with several designs pictured next to it, and say that the shirt they receive will have one of the designs chosen at random. Then you just pick a random shirt for them.

The question I have is - Do you think someone would actually buy this? I wouldn't buy the shirt without knowing exactly what I was getting. Just a thought.


----------



## jboitcet (Oct 7, 2006)

Jasonda said:


> Do you think someone would actually buy this? I wouldn't buy the shirt without knowing exactly what I was getting.


This is a great forum to answer the question: will anyone buy this mystery shirt? I might buy if my choices are a similar theme (such as Bugs Bunny in a variety of poses). In this instance, I may not know which shirt I'd get and I'm happy with either.


----------



## sofakinggood (Dec 5, 2005)

ya the design is the same on each t shirt, it just a different picture in the design for each one, but they all have the same theme


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

sofakinggood said:


> ya the design is the same on each t shirt, it just a different picture in the design for each one, but they all have the same theme


So it's like a vending machine but you're paying $25 instead of $0.25? Interesting concept. I'm not sure how well it would go over though.


----------

